# Bream and whiting lures



## YakkaBen (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey I am about to stock up on some lures for spring/summer. I was wondering what colours people have found to work on the central coast of nsw? I just moved up here and was after some advice. 
Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't rule out the old and trusty Rebel Crawdads, I have caught stacks of bream and whiting on them as well as flatties etc. Last time I purchased a few from the states at around $5 each off ebay. Ya don't need the latest lures to catch em!


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

i have hundreds of bream lures ill save u heaps of money . but 2x packs of z mans 2.5 inch and 3 inch and then 2packs of jigheads for the water u fish ,and buy 3 or 4 surface lures walk the dog styles around 55 to 60 mm yre all set up for bream fishing .


----------



## Lindzz (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd chuck in a atomic Muddy Prawn crank and P21 crackjack (anycolour) 48mm in there too for good measure.


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't forget popping on the flats. I have found the pop-r works well.


----------

